# Street legal



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

Did or are the laws changing with the re- title laws that allow a person to re title there utv making it street legal to ride in the roads? I was told that in August the law was changing to only allow right of way 25mph and under no more street legal titles? I can ride the side of the road in my country bit was considering spending the money to make it street legal and getting it insured for a daily driver around the house in and out of town for basic trips after work.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

The law varies from county to county. There is a sticker that is needed, to ride the roads and another sticker for trails. Also not legal on the "m" roads or U.S. highways. Check with local law enforcement for your county, the fines can be pricey.


----------



## storman (Mar 12, 2008)

I know the law carries from area to area I'm talking about the re- titling with license plate and ins to dive anywhere down the actual lane at posted speed limit.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Yes. The law has changed. Michigan will no longer license "assembled" vehicles that were intended for "off road" use by the original manufacturer. If you have already converted your side by side and have it licensed, then you are grandfathered in.

"Effective today, Monday, August 24, without fundamental and comprehensive changes in the construction of the vehicle, the Department will no longer accept applications for assembled titles and VIN stickers for vehicles that were manufactured as an ORV. These vehicles fail the test for an assembled vehicle designation for the same reasons the decision was made last month to no longer title modified golf carts:

1) These ORVs are not built from new or used parts by someone other than a manufacturer, and

2) ORVs that have had accessories added are not altered or modified to the extent that they no longer reflect their original manufacturer configuration.

ORV manufacturers state their vehicles are not designed for on-road use and include a statement on their MCOs that the vehicle was built for off-road use only.

Customers with applications in process will be notified of the policy change by the Regulatory Monitoring Division. The Department is notifying dealers of this policy change.

You will receive a cover letter, and your original ownership document via mail. A refund of application fees will be processed separately through the MDOS cashier office."

Steve McConnell, Regulation Manager
Regulatory Monitoring Division
Office of Investigative Services


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

My side by side was retitled before I bought it. I had a very difficult time getting any insurance on it but eventually found a place out of Port Huron. Laws for street legal orvs changed last Monday and will no longer be able to be insured for on road use whether they are titled for it or not. However, counties and townships have the final say on the shoulder of the road driving


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

I was told even though I can ride the shoulder of the roads, my insurance only covers off road accidents


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

The titling change issue is mostly in part due to the amount of accidents, injuries and lawsuits resulting form such. The intent of allowing driving atv's on the shoulders of some roads was to make it easier and legal to access riding areas, trail systems and fuel stops.. This is still legal in most northern counties. But you can't license it so that you can ride it to the store, to work, to school, or just joy ride around the neighborhood, etc. That was never the intent of the original "assembled vehicle" licensing.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Magnet said:


> Yes. The law has changed. Michigan will no longer license "assembled" vehicles that were intended for "off road" use by the original manufacturer. If you have already converted your side by side and have it licensed, then you are grandfathered in.
> 
> "Effective today, Monday, August 24, without fundamental and comprehensive changes in the construction of the vehicle, the Department will no longer accept applications for assembled titles and VIN stickers for vehicles that were manufactured as an ORV. These vehicles fail the test for an assembled vehicle designation for the same reasons the decision was made last month to no longer title modified golf carts:
> 
> ...


Look at your second paragraph starting "Effective today". It tells me you can still build a street legal vehicle. The manufacturers do not have exclusive right to build a street legal vehicle. Build it and if you pass the test you can drive it on the roads.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

2508speed said:


> Look at your second paragraph starting "Effective today". It tells me you can still build a street legal vehicle. The manufacturers do not have exclusive right to build a street legal vehicle. Build it and if you pass the test you can drive it on the roads.


True, but if the intention of the original manufacturer is to manufacture a vehicle for "Off Road Use Only", then it can't be titled as "Street Legal" no matter what modifications you make. You can still make a T-bucket hot rod in your garage and have it titled as Street Legal, as long as it meets the Street Legal requirements.


----------

